# Inline fuse holder for fish finder



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi guys I got a fish finder installed last week and they didnt put the inline fuse in. I was just wondering is it worth installing to be safe against any surges or whatever or do I just leave it be for now?

cheers, Munro91.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Put it in, they cost bugger all and are handy insurance. Yaks are not the ideal venue for a fire.


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

haha cheers mate. will do.


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys it is much appreciated. I ended up soldering the inline fuse into the power cable fairly close to the battery, then spreading a bit of dielectric grease on the connection and inside the fuse connections/on the fuse itself and then putting heat shrink over the wire ends. I also sprayed a bit of that plastidip stuff (comes out like spray paint but dries like gladwrap) on the heatshrink and fuse casing itself to hopefully seal it up. but fingers crossed it stays dry and if not then ill just try again hahaha.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

gra said:


> Or, do what I do. No fuse, rely on light gauge wire to give way before the kayak melts. Yeeeehaaaaa!!
> 
> Gra


Fire Marshall Bill disapproves :roll:

I know a guy who inadvertently shorted a battery while installing a SS rudder cable. The cable melted through the hull almost instantly. Light gauge wire might give way quickly, but maybe not fast enough to prevent hull damage. I think I'd go with the fuse.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I had my fuse in the battery box and there is no way it would get wet in there.
I just removed it last week as the Li batteries have a cut out anyway and the thicker wire on the fuse was giving me grief with my plug.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

DGax65 said:


> gra said:
> 
> 
> > Or, do what I do. No fuse, rely on light gauge wire to give way before the kayak melts. Yeeeehaaaaa!!
> ...


Oh hello you're back. I was wondering about you the other day


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "hi guys I got a fish finder installed last week and they didnt put the inline fuse in. I was just wondering is it worth installing to be safe against any surges or whatever or do I just leave it be for now?"


Depends on the battery.

If you use a lithium-ion with built in protection, no need for a fuse.

If you use a basic SLA brick, you've got two options.

1. Install an in-line fuse, and suck up the hassle of keeping it dry and working; or

2. No fuse, make sure you can't possibly short the wires, and suck up the tut tutting.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Put the fuse holder and battery inside a plastic box and you wont get corrosion.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a waterproof fuse holder mounted into my box. You can unscrew its lid and replace the fuse from the outside. The best of all worlds. I got it at J-Car.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

The one gripe I had with the L-ION batterys everybody is installing is the light gauge wire coming out of them.. its just a prick 1-2mm wire when most hardware available is 3-4mm


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

jbonez said:


> The one gripe I had with the L-ION batterys everybody is installing is the light gauge wire coming out of them.. its just a prick 1-2mm wire when most hardware available is 3-4mm


I had that issue so I thin down the other wire (removing 2/3rds of the copper strands and it now has a much better join.


----------

